# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Damn this granny can't drive

## pmbguy

So the other morning I come up to a traffic light behind another car. Soon after I stopped this car starts rolling back, I hooted and hooted but it just kept on coming, I could not reverse as there were cars behind me. Boomp the car bumps into mine at low speed, still hooting I could see that it was a grey haired granny who had no idea she was resting her car against mine. I open my door to get out, but the light changed green and off she went. At the next red light it was a double lane and I moved across, we were now parked side by side. Now was my opportunity, I though, to confront this lady not to shout or anything, but merely to make her aware of what she had done. So I looked over at her and hooted, I opened my window to try and talk to her. Suddenly she started going backwards again, she kept on going back for about 10m until she made contact with another car. I could see that she had no idea it happened, she kept on looking forward unfased by the hooting car behind her. The driver of that car got out and approached her window, he tried to get her attention but she just stared forwardshortly after the light turned green and off she went again. I was tempted to follow her but did not want to get bumped again and I knew there was not really any damage to my car, the driver of the other car did seem to follow her, whether he got her to stop is another story. 

Shame I am not angry at this old lady, however she should not be driving at all. I mean she did not know she was going backwards and made two vender benders she was not even aware of.

I am not really an advocate of setting an age limit on drivers, however I feel that drivers over a certain age should be tested every 6 months for competency.

----------


## Houses4Rent

Sounds like movie material...too funny. But dangerous actually for her and all others out there.

----------


## Blurock

That is why drivers have to get their licences renewed every 5 years.

A family member of age 80 was involved in an accident a while back. (She is very young and able for her age) She was the innocent party as an unlicenced driver sideswiped her. 
Only when the insurance refused to pay did we learn that her licence had expired 5 years ago. She was too afraid to have it renewed. Needless to say, she is no longer driving and has sold her car.

----------


## pmbguy

But the renewing of a license every 5 years does not include a competency test, you just pay and the license gets renewed.

----------


## wynn

Eye tests are done but that is all!

----------


## Dave A

Poor old lady is probably sick and tired of people bumping into the back of her.

----------

adrianh (17-Jul-14), Chrisjan B (17-Jul-14), Mike C (17-Jul-14), pmbguy (17-Jul-14)

----------


## Houses4Rent

Lets call that eye screening, eye tests for visual ability are far more complex.

I always pass the eye screening with flying colours (with one eye closed even I tend to claim). I recently went to a proper eye test and they diagnosed that I need reading glasses +1.5. Pretty harmless still but no eye screen would pick that up I am sure. Granted one does not have to read small stuff like a book while driving, but I am just trying to illustrate that the eye screening is probably only sifting out the half blind or worse.

----------


## pmbguy

Just imagine how many people she has bumped into. I witnessed her doing it twice in 5min, how many vender benders could she rack up in an hour or a day? Crazy shit! 

Shame… I don't like granny bashing, but damn this granny is bad, bad grandma

----------


## IanF

Found her picture don't mess with her!
 :Gun Bandana:  :Gunsmilie:

----------

adrianh (18-Jul-14), Dave A (18-Jul-14)

----------


## pmbguy

Its uncanny, the granny in that picture looks exactly like bad grandma, the hair and glasses, the facial expression of "I don't give a fuck" The only difference is that bad grandma was driving a small red car

----------


## wynn

Aah! the three stages of growing up, first you worry what everybody thinks of you, then you worry about what you think about everybody, and finally after 50 you don't give a toss about what anybody thinks.

Thinking about this theme, I wonder if your age has anything to do with the number of all the people you know dying?
You know when your are ten 10% of all the people you know die (grannies, older aunts n uncles etc.) also at that age you don't know that many people.
By the time you are twenty you know a lot more people so 20% drop off the perch, older people and accidents/illnesses.
When you are fifty 50% have fallen off the bus with heart attacks, strokes and accidents, of cause by now all the older people have met their maker etc.

----------


## pmbguy

It all sounds very depressing Wynn, but very true. It’s a steady strong incline on the death graph which should have 3 spikes. The First is when grandparents die during our young life, then parents/uncles/aunts in mid adulthood, then a big spike with our friends and cousins (generation) in later life – with us dying somewhere in the middle of this last spike. Nasty business this death thing - I will get frozen like old Walt and beat this graph

----------


## Justloadit

What is most alarming, every time some one goes to the yonder, it simply means that we move one step closer to the finish line.

----------


## wynn

> I will get frozen like old Walt and beat this graph


You'll still be dead though!    :Wink:

----------


## pmbguy

> You'll still be dead though!


Agreed, but during reanimation I will be alive again thus beating the graph upon final analysis


Walt has some problems, the tech back then was still crude and he probably won’t make it

----------


## wynn

> Walt has some problems, the tech back then was still crude and he probably won’t make it


He will most probably come back with a brain like Pluto

----------

